# Do You Need A License To Sell Scorpions Qld?



## MichLaw (Jan 20, 2017)

As the title states just wondering if I have to have a license to sell my baby block rock scorpions when the mother/s gives birth.

QLD


----------



## baker (Jan 20, 2017)

No.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 20, 2017)

baker said:


> No.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron


Thank you


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 21, 2017)

baker said:


> No.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron


Hey Cameron just wondering again are any scorpion young able to be sold because Im thinking about buying a female Planamanius to breed with my male


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2017)

You need to be able to prove they captive bred. Take pics of the whole process


----------



## MichLaw (Feb 7, 2017)

eipper said:


> You need to be able to prove they captive bred. Take pics of the whole process


I myself didnt bread them though, received the female gravid. Or do you mean the whole process of the scorpion getting ready to give birth?


----------



## eipper (Feb 8, 2017)

Being gravid, and a shot of the young on the back should be enough


----------

